# Wirtualizacja na ATOM'ie i Gentoo - jak to ugryźć?

## Bialy

Na początek chciałbym wspomnieć, że nie mam żadnego doświadczenia w wirtualizacji (praktycznego).

Potrzebuję stworzyć dodatkowy serwer dla M$ i dlatego zainteresowałem się ww. tematem.

Nie patrząc na zaległości praktyczne, zacząłem zastanawiać się ostatnio nad takim rozwiązaniem:

1. Postawić Gentoo na ATOM'ie z wirtualizacją - komputerek spełniał by także rolę router'ka (firewall + kilka usług sieciowych).

2. Na wirtualu postawić (niestety) M$ Server (na razie bez żadnych usług).

Czy to ma sens?

Jak wygląda kwestia bezpieczeństwa? - chciałbym by M$ był 'widoczny' tylko z sieci LAN.

Jakich narzędzi ewentualnie użyć?

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzyj wiec qemu-kvm albo virtualboksa, a co do bezpieczenstwa, jak sobie skonfigurujesz siec dla wirtualki, taka bedzie.

----------

## Bialy

Poczytałem sobie trochę o tych programach na gentoo-wiki i coś zauważyłem, a mianowicie nt. virtualbox'a nie ma nic o wymaganiach hardware'owych.

Nie wymaga on hardware'owego wsparcia dla wirtualizacji?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak jest, mozna go uzyc. - taka informacje dostaniesz przy pierwszym googlowanu...

----------

## mbar

Wirtualizacja pod Atomem działa fatalnie wolno, daruj sobie.

----------

## Bialy

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Wirtualizacja pod Atomem działa fatalnie wolno, daruj sobie.

 

Na razie sobie podarowałem, bo...

ATOM nie wspiera 64-bit i wirtualizacji jednocześnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

Sure?

Co to za Atom?

----------

## Bialy

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Sure?
> 
> Co to za Atom?

 

Każdy  :Wink: 

Niestety na ark.intel.com nie ma modelu jaki bym chciał (czytaj nie ma z Intel 64 i VT-x).

Wysłałem nawet mail'a do Intela, ale dostałem wymijającą odpowiedź (i wcale się nie dziwię).

----------

## SlashBeast

Moim zdaniem virtualbox dziala lepiej bez wlaczonego Intel VT.

----------

## mbar

Moim zdaniem virtualbox dziala lepiej z włączonym Intel VT.

----------

## Bialy

Znalazłem ostatnio coś takiego.

Akurat ta płyta jest nowa (a co za tym idzie trudno dostępna i droga).

Szukałem po necie innych płyt ITX z AMD, ale jakoś ni widu ni słychu (mówię o polskich sklepach - w UK powyższa płyta to około 180 funtów).

Widział może ktoś jakąś płytkę ITX z procesorem AMD Turion II Neo  :Question: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Poszukaj na amazon.co.uk, jest free shipping do polski i niejednokrotnie znacznie taniej niz w naszym ciemnogrodzie.

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Poszukaj na amazon.co.uk, jest free shipping do polski i niejednokrotnie znacznie taniej niz w naszym ciemnogrodzie.

 

Też same ATOM'y lub z pustym socket'em (pod Intel'a).

----------

## Raku

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Też same ATOM'y lub z pustym socket'em (pod Intel'a).

 

czy przypadki'em nie masz zacięte'go apostrof'a na klawiaturz'e?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bialy

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Też same ATOM'y lub z pustym socket'em (pod Intel'a). 
> 
> czy przypadki'em nie masz zacięte'go apostrof'a na klawiaturz'e?  

 ni'e  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

Ja bym "uwalił" pomysł stawiania wirtualki dla Windowsów na Atomie już na etapie planowania. Mam taki serwerek i mija się to z celem. Obecnie do wirtualizacji używam OpenVZ bo Xen zachowywał się niestabilnie i nie było mowy o wirtualizacji winowsów (brak VT). Według mnie jeżeli chcesz mieć oszczędną maszynkę pod wirtualizację to lepiej zbudować ją w oparciu o płytę ITX z Core 2 Duo (jakiś model z obsługą VT) - może będzie bardziej prądożerne ale przynajmniej przyzwoicie działa.

----------

## Bialy

Po pierwsze: ATOM na razie odpadł, bo nie ma wsparcia dla 64-bitów i wirtualizacji jednocześnie.

Po drugie: nie zależy mi na wydajności. Teraz mam Gentoo na EPIA 500MHz i jakoś działa, a M$ jest mi potrzebny do testów.

----------

## Belliash

Nie potrzebujesz przeciez VT do tego by odpalic wirtualna maszyne.

----------

## Bialy

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Nie potrzebujesz przeciez VT do tego by odpalic wirtualna maszyne.

 Niby nie...

A jednak wymagam  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Ale co to ma dac? Masz HT, ktore dziala "podobnie" - procesor pracuje tak jakby byl kilkoma.

----------

